# OK to buy betta at Walmart, Petco, etc.?



## SteelBetta (Apr 27, 2015)

Typically, in the stores they sell bettas in those little cups that we all hate to see. Are they still healthy enough to buy that way, or should we go online and find breeders to purchase from instead? I was at a Walmart earlier today and they had bettas for sale there. Most of them looked pretty healthy, although the water level in the cups could have been higher. Bad enough they are in cups to begin with. They had lids on them. Anyway, just curious about your thoughts concerning this. Thanks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Some are healthy at the stores, some are not, its best to learn to look for the signs of illness-fin rott, SBD, bacterial and fungual infections, generally lethargic, etc so you don't buy a sick fish. I am now up to 5 bettas.. only one (the first) was bought online-coming from Thailand it meant he had a week in a little bag and cost more (shipping). The other 4 are from lfs and tiny unfiltered unheated cups. 
Buying online doesn't automatically make it safe, some sellers/breeders don't properly care for their fish or pack them right so you might end up with a sick or dead fish at your door (fortunately this is not too often-always look at seller feedback/rating to see if past customers complain of dead fish). Don't buy from an online seller that won't insulate the box the fish is shipped in and/or won't give a DOA guarantee for the fish-if they don't guarantee it, they probably end up with a lot of dead fish on their buyer's end.If you are in a conundrum about the morality of the bettas care at stores... you not buying won't make them improve their care or the bettas quarters. That typically only can be changed at the corporate level and most chain stores won't listen to us the "valued customer"... So if you see a fish you like local, get it (research symptoms of finrot, etc mentioned above so you can avoid sick and dieing ones)...SO yeh tahts my thoughts on it..


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My Petsmart's bettas were very healthy when I was there last! All had clean water and were filled almost as high as they could go in the cups. That's where I got my last bettas from.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

i would say not from Walmart just because that store is a horrid evil company. 

the Petcos and Petsmart is very dependant on the particular staff at said store and directly (from what I have seen) translate into the health of the fish. I have a Petsmart here with pretty stupid employees who are no help and I notice lots of there fish are not doing well where as I have a Petco up the street that has much more helpful employees who seem to care. these fish are almost always in good condition. 

All in all I would say go and check out the store before you buy and see how its run.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, it's okay to buy bettas from chain pet stores. Sometimes I find myself caught between wanting to rescue a fish from a pet store, but also feeling like: "Why should I give them my money? They don't deserve it/to sell fish." Ultimately though, a betta steals my heart away and I end up bringing one home. 

There are many beautiful and exotic bettas available online... But there's just something endearing about a pet store betta, I think. Plus, I always tear up seeing them swim around a big tank for the first time or really getting to stretch out their fins after months in a cup. I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree that its okay, however, scope out you local stores and if you can drive, stores within a 20 mile radius or farther if you desire. I have a special store that I visit that's a 90 mile roundtrip for me. However, they are an amazing, diverse knowledgeable store. They grilled me on everything I kept, my tanks, my fish, my knowledge, filled my knowledge with theirs and are the only store that carries my pencilfish. I have 5 petsmarts within 30 miles, I visit 2. My local that's 5 miles away is not one of them. I refuse to shop there. I drive an extra 15-20 miles to go to the other stores because they care for their animals. Given the choice I visit one of two petcos primarily. My local and the one close to work because the staff is leaps and bounds ahead of any of my nearby petsmarts. I have watched my local petco keep 10 of the same fish alive and healthy for two months when my local petsmart can't do the same for a week. Find your store, and stick with them. Your purchases will be 100x more satisfying. Make connections with the employees, talk to them, casually find out what they know and if you aren't satisfied move on. No it wont change the other stores, but you wont dread walking in to look at fish. I love going to my local petco. The staff is compassi, friendly, they socialize the animals and take great care of them. They are knowledgeable and wont let you walk out with an animal above your skill level. They ask questions and make sure you're up to snuff. They get 95% of my business unless they are sold out.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's ok to buy from large chain stores, but you'll have to know the signs of illness. 

I do recommend local fish stores that just sell fish as in general (not all mind you) but in general they take better care of their fish. 

I really recommend The Betta Shop in Minnesota. They post videos of their shipments every two weeks, they just got one this week on Wednesday. They post Tuesday nights at midnight when they have new shipments. They do ship out their betta as well if you're out of state but want one of their fish. www.mnbettashop.com is their website, all the instructions on how to order or reserve a fish are on their site as well. I have two boys from them and I absolutely love them. They are quite a bit more spendy than a chain store like petco or petsmart but the quality of fish you receive is definitely worth the money you spend. They always have a wide variety of colors, blacks, koi's, mustard gas occasionally, sometimes they'll have five or six platinum white HMPK's, this last shipment brought in a platinum white EEHM male that I just about died when I saw and unfortunately had to keep myself from trying to reserve him.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This guy came from Walmart. He is a crowntail doubletail cross.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Is it weird that I sort of look for the ones doing badly/ill? Then I bring them home and nurse them back to health...Even though I know some of them may not survive, I like rescuing the ones that may not be the fanciest or healthiest, and would probably die in their cup if I didn't step in.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Strawberry12 said:


> Is it weird that I sort of look for the ones doing badly/ill? Then I bring them home and nurse them back to health...Even though I know some of them may not survive, I like rescuing the ones that may not be the fanciest or healthiest, and would probably die in their cup if I didn't step in.


I do this  I also won't buy anything from chain pet stores (or walmart) unless I can't get it anywhere else. When I rescue, I always get the fish for a discount or for free, as I don't want to even partially support a store that abuses animals. So yes, I do think that bettas in these places should/can be saved, but I'd recommend bringing the horrid conditions to the manager's attention and getting a reduced price if you decide to rescue.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree with the people here, I've had Darth, a double tail and my very first betta, for a month and he's doing great. You really just have to know what to look for.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Kim said:


> I do this  I also won't buy anything from chain pet stores (or walmart) unless I can't get it anywhere else. When I rescue, I always get the fish for a discount or for free, as I don't want to even partially support a store that abuses animals. So yes, I do think that bettas in these places should/can be saved, but I'd recommend bringing the horrid conditions to the manager's attention and getting a reduced price if you decide to rescue.


This is how I handle it, also.

If you are polite and insistent, and diplomatically point out what is wrong with the fish, and what will be involved in saving it, you can usually negotiate a free surrender or at least a discount.

One time, after trying to get something done for a male VT in big trouble in a filthy cup--and understand I'm not necessarily recommending this course of action--I simply told a chain store employee I was taking a very-near-death Betta home and would try to save it. 

I marched out past the cashier, cup in hand, and no one stopped me. He recovered beautifully with a lot of extra care, and is in a happy home now.

Any time I can save one, without contributing to the problem, I will.

I don't want to--as a consumer--make a choice with my purchase dollars that I don't feel comfortable with.

I also want that manager to hear the concerns, even if it sometimes feels like talking to a brick wall.


----------

